# Friday the 13th (2009)



## Linkdarkside (Feb 3, 2009)

well it look they finally rebooted the serie
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bEIlvcEZ4lk[/YOUTUBE]

from the trailer it look awesome


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah i'm syked about this movie i'm watching it opening daypek


----------



## Chee (Feb 3, 2009)

Skipping this. I don't like horror.


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 3, 2009)

I've only seen the original and bits and pieces of the sequels. I hated the original, it was so horrible, I really can't see how they thought it they could squeeze 9 (?) sequels out of it. Though from what I've seen of the others they don't look too bad. 
I might see this one, though I highly doubt in theaters.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 3, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> I've only seen the original and bits and pieces of the sequels. I hated the original, it was so horrible, I really can't see how they thought it they could squeeze 9 (?) sequels out of it. Though from what I've seen of the others they don't look too bad.
> I might see this one, though I highly doubt in theaters.



The sequels focused on Jason. The first 4 movies were very alike. The 5th one became somewhat of a mystery. The 6th and up sort of played up Jason as the anti-hero. 

I love the original. On paper, it is pretty bad. But I found it to be scary and well-shot. I also liked how the characters all got balanced screentime and the lead was determined through process of elimination. 

I actually am REALLY looking forward to it. Originally I was against it(the original was just a gimmick in terms of its gore), but the trailers won me over.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2009)

Sam Winchester is in it. I guess it warrants a viewing on the Internet for no cost.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 3, 2009)

Part of me wants to yell at you for not supporting it financially......the other part of me doesn't care because I don't want any more remakes......

Still, I'd rather of remake of this than........lets say, any other Asian horror movie they haven't remade?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 3, 2009)

Say I rent the movie at Wal-mart in the redbox for $1. How much financial support is that for them, really? 

I just couldn't see dropping very much money to see it. Honestly, I might not even watch it on the Internet at no cost.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm a BIG Jason Voorhees fan.

May see this in theatres.


----------



## masamune1 (Feb 3, 2009)

This is probably the film that a remake would work best for. Most horror remakes- or prequels, which are also common- are spoiled by saying too much about the villain's origins and/ or making him a bit too sympathetic or believable. Neither is a problem here since Jason has had both covered from the outset- from the beginning, we have known Jason's sorry backstory, which for whatever reason means his "fear factor" is more stable.

Anyway, I look forward to it, though I'm kind of dissapointed that Jason is'nt supenatural in this one. I know he was'nt for a long time but, unlike say Michael Myers, it kindof suits him to be.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 3, 2009)

lol, he might be slightly supernatural. Remember that that he took a machete in the shoulder and an axe in the head and survived both. He didn't become immortal until........part 6 I think. 

I like the fact that he runs again.......


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 3, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, he might be slightly supernatural. Remember that that he took a machete in the shoulder and an axe in the head and survived both. He didn't become immortal until........part 6 I think.





lol he sure is durable 




MartialHorror said:


> I like the fact that he runs again.......



run ...walk it doesn't matter he still get his.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 4, 2009)

well i dont expect it to be any good, but in all likelihood i will see it


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Feb 4, 2009)

Not a fan of slashers...but this one actually looks pretty good. Plus it has Sam Winchester in it.


----------



## Bushin (Feb 4, 2009)

I think I will give this one a skip. Not really my cup of tea - you see one mindless slasher you've seen them all right? But I am still rooting for Jason - Get your "stupid-kids body count" as high as you can man!


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 4, 2009)

Just watched the trailer, and this actually looks pretty good. I prefer more balls to the wall brutal villains in slasher films over stalk and silently kill, though if done right the latter can be awesome too. 

The part where Jason runs up and swings the machete at the girl on the ground is awesome.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> Just watched the trailer, and this actually looks pretty good. I prefer more balls to the wall brutal villains in slasher films over stalk and silently kill, though if done right the latter can be awesome too.
> *
> The part where Jason runs up and swings the machete at the girl on the ground is awesome.*



I love that part


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 4, 2009)

Go, Jason, go! 

Make these arrogant brats really regret coming to infamous Camp Crystal Lake!!

But seriously, do we need to see another Friday 13th film yet again?

Oh well, Jason, you can go and have some fun murdering them!


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes, yes we do need a Friday the 13th film.

I did hear some irritating news though......it looks like that Jason will be somewhat like Jigsaw from the Saw movies(sets traps). If the traps are.......well, not the elaberate ones that Jigsaw does, then fine. But I'm tired of these torture horror flicks. 

In the past, Jason occasionally screws around with his victims. In part 4, he strategically places dead bodies in wierd places so he can scare people......but I worry how far they will take this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 4, 2009)

He will have his machete set up in an elaborate trap. If the camp counselor can face his demons and figure out the trap he lives. If not, he gets decapitated.


----------



## Power Glove (Feb 4, 2009)

Well I'm glad Jason is human again. When he became a zombie in part 6 things managed to get even goofier than usual. I just hope they don't have a hate-able cast. What ruins cheesy slashers these days is you want to see the villain win and have everyone die. In the 80's flicks the cast was usually a lot of fun with only one or two of the characters made so you'd hate them and want them to die. Oh well. This can't be any worse than Jason Goes to Hell or Freddy vs Jason...can it?


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey, I liked Freddy vs Jason and was okay with Jason goes to Hell.

The lowest rating Friday movies to me are 

Part 4: Even though its technically better than the previous Friday sequels, the entire "stalker in the forest" had gotten REALLY old and the result was it was bland.

Part 5: I actually enjoyed this more than most, but it's still very bad.

Part 8: My least favorite. Stupid and the kills are lame.

I'd rate them all 1.5/4-2 stars. Oddly, I dont think the Friday series isn't all that bad compared to other series.

Halloween>>>>>Friday the 13th, but most of the sequels sucked. Nightmare on Elm St somehow managed to be worse.......


----------



## Kusogitsune (Feb 4, 2009)

Just wait until they start trying to revamp Child's Play again. Or Candyman.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 4, 2009)

Kusogitsune said:


> Just wait until they start trying to revamp Child's Play again. Or Candyman.


lol why revamp child play it's not really that old of a movie i would like to see a sequel though


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2009)

Love friday the 13 series and all there cheesyness. So can't wait for this.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 4, 2009)

How is this a remake?  I thought only Mrs. Voorhees was in the original.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 4, 2009)

Its basically a remake of the first 3 movies.

We know from the trailers
-Mrs Voorhees has some role(she has a voice over).
-Jason wears the bag over his head(which he did in part 2)
- Jason gets the hockey mask.


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm interested cuz i like Friday movies and this one looks good


----------



## Talon. (Feb 7, 2009)

i think this'll be the best Jason movie since like, Freddy Versus Jason
Freddy: "haha, TILT!" 
i cant believe i actually watched Jason X


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 15, 2009)

*Friday the 13th *Remake**

Anyone else see it? Saw it tonight and enjoyed it quite a bit. Some badass kills, some corny kills *Like the 80's* and some just meh. All together was a good slasher flick though.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 15, 2009)

lemme guess...just when they show you some chicks smokin hot tits she gets chopped in half by a machete right?


----------



## Dabura (Feb 15, 2009)

This remake was so unsuccesful, it wasn't exciting and I didn't like the so called "smart" jason either. The scenes lacked tension and it was really predictable.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 15, 2009)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> lemme guess...just when they show you some chicks smokin hot tits she gets chopped in half by a machete right?



Actually no. For once they let the sex scenes go on and then they broke up by a sound and then one goes out to find out what and dies. Or sometimes they just let them have full sex scenes without Jason interrupted. 



Dabura said:


> This remake was so unsuccesful, it wasn't exciting and I didn't like the so called "smart" jason either. The scenes lacked tension and it was really predictable.


I thought it was a great remake compared to the last 4 Jason's it was needed. The smart Jason was a great choice IMO and made him seem more like a predator. And no scenes in any friday the 13th movie had major tension, it was about the kills. Some in this could of done better but some were great. Axe through stomach, stabbed through the heart then lifted onto a car, some badass finishers. 

All it all it was nice and yeah predictable, just like every horror slasher flick.


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Feb 15, 2009)

I thought it was really good. The ending was gay though.

And it had Sam from Supernatural, so that made it alot better. I was glad when trent died. There were lots of funny parts too actually. 

lots of unnecessary nudity though :/


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 15, 2009)

I was okay with it. It had some severe flaws, but it's better than most of the sequels. Review in my sig.


----------



## Kameil (Feb 15, 2009)

It had alot of funny moments and so much nudity. Tbh there was more funny than seriousness that's what fucked the movie pretty much.


----------



## raininggemini (Feb 16, 2009)

A stupid remake of a horror movie. Yet it made some really bug bucks ~ desu.


----------



## Lance Vance (Feb 16, 2009)

Predictable as hell...


----------



## Hellion (Feb 16, 2009)

I liked it but felt that it was definitely geared towards teen with, all the nudity, weed, and lack of common sense.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2009)

Don't see the big deal about the nudity, it's just some tit shots and a sex scene. It's not that graphical. 

As for the predictable saying, did anyone watch the old Friday the 13? 0_0


----------



## Hellion (Feb 16, 2009)

My only problem with the nudity was that the tits where horrible.  I swore I saw surgery scars on the first chick 

And the one chick I wanted to get naked didn't


----------



## Chee (Feb 16, 2009)

I hate smut nudity. It's just thrown in there to give the audience boners. When its a romantic nudity like art, I'm fine with it.

It's a fun and dumb movie for teenagers. That's all. I'll stick to movies with an actual plot.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 16, 2009)

Technically, it has a plot, just not a very good one........oddly, in some ways this bested the original in terms of plot. The original was more of a mystery but I could've sworn they were writing it as they were shooting it.

You know, how much nudity was in the original? I remember girls in their underwear, and I think I remember some female nudity during the Kevin Bacon sex scene.........but for a slasher, it was pretty tame.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 16, 2009)

Mider T said:


> How is this a remake?  I thought only Mrs. Voorhees was in the original.


its a reboot


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2009)

Chee said:


> I hate smut nudity. It's just thrown in there to give the audience boners. When its a romantic nudity like art, I'm fine with it.
> 
> It's a fun and dumb movie for teenagers. That's all. I'll stick to movies with an actual plot.



I'm out of my teens and still enjoyed it. It's a slasher flick, it's fun and dumb for sure but generalizing it to one group of people is even dumber  

And nudity is nudity, tits are tits, pussy is pussy, dick is dick. It's all the same shit that people take way to seriously 



Kaze said:


> My only problem with the nudity was that the tits where horrible.  I swore I saw surgery scars on the first chick
> 
> And the one chick I wanted to get naked didn't



I agree the girls that got naked were ugly and the one girl who didn't was probably the hottest there, lol.


----------



## Chee (Feb 16, 2009)

They probably grabbed porn stars.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 16, 2009)

Saw it this friday, it was really bad honestly, I think they'd be better off rebooting the Nightmare franchise than this.


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 16, 2009)

I dont know if I wanna see Nightmare on Elm St rebooted. I mean, Jason has had multiple actors play him and its fine. Robert England IS Freddy Kruger. The only other way it would work is if they summoned Heath Ledgers ghost to play him......


----------



## CalRahhh (Feb 16, 2009)

They are remaking/rebooting NOES....


----------



## MartialHorror (Feb 16, 2009)

I know, although it's still in preproduction......it took a few years to get this remake off the ground so maybe a NOES remake will fall apart....


----------



## Powerful Lord (Jul 14, 2013)

Arise thread long dead, haunt the forums from where you spawned!

Instead of creating another thread i guess we could use this one, interest in a sequel is rising rapidly and it may be realeased soon.





> EDIT (6/12/13-9:28AM PST) Evan here, going through the tape this morning I found the following, verbatim, quote. “Platinum is still involved. They are still with it.” Just wanted to double-tap on this confirmation.
> 
> At the Hatchet 3 premiere, our own Evan Dickson interviewed Derek Mears (Jason Voorhees in the 2009 remake) who stated, “I spoke to Brad Fuller and he said that the rights are, as everyone knows, over at Paramount and they’re pushing hard. They’re going we want [a new Friday The 13th movie] as fast as possible.” So now we have confirmation that Platinum Dunes, the production company behind the 2009 remake, is partnering with Paramount for the sequel to Friday The 13th!
> 
> ...



Thanks to that deal that may also make a 2nd south park film a reality


Hellion said:


> My only problem with the nudity was that the tits where horrible.  I swore I saw surgery scars on the first chick
> 
> And the one chick I wanted to get naked didn't





crazymtf said:


> I agree the girls that got naked were ugly and the one girl who didn't was probably the hottest there, lol.



What the fuck am i reading? If you consider America Olivo and Julianna Guill ugly then you must be really fucking high or gay.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 14, 2013)

Piss fucking poor film.


----------

